# The CloudBook - Bye Bye EEE PC!



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

*The CloudBook = Bye Bye EEE PC ?*

We all saw the EEE PC and what its capable of. We also saw several shortcommings in it. Here is another lappy based on the same concept, but with a HDD of 30 Gigs. Its also a good looker. Its based on gOS, the same one that powered the gPC and also made by the same company, EVEREX. Its called the CloudBook. This one is a bit better than the EEE, and you may consider it for the engineering/business/kid's lappy you plan to buy. Its Ubuntu based too, so praka123, me, Cyrus_the_Virus, etc and other linux enthusiasts will be kept happy due to the fact that this bundles a popular Distro and not a distro that has gotton into legal trouble with OSS, like SuSE, Xandros, Linspire, etc

*www.linuxdevices.com/files/misc/everex_cloudbook_CE1200V_photo4.jpg
*www.linuxdevices.com/files/misc/everex_cloudbook_CE1200V_photo3.jpg
*Technical Specifications:*

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Via C7 ULV processor clocked at 1.2GHz
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]30GB hard drive
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]1.2MP webcam
gOS
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]512MB of RAM
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]4-in-1 card reader
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]a pair of USB 2.0 ports
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]DVI-out[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] 7" Screen
800 x 480 native resolution

to me, the above looks pretty decent for running ubuntu.

*Pricing*

$400, thats Rs. 16,000, and anything below 20,000 rupees is concidered a possible buy by most of us.

Not much info is available on this, but its expected to be out soon next year, around the same time EEE PC 1000(the 10" screen wala) comes out.

*Source:*
*www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS6962839488.html
[/FONT]​


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 19, 2007)

Everything looks good  Lets hope one of these devices click in the market.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 19, 2007)

Seems good. But i doubt it ll be available for the same price in india.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 19, 2007)

Cool,This looks nice.
Hope it hits India soon.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

the one thing lacking in the EEE was that it looked worser than the XO-1, but this looks much better(black is beauty).

Don't worry about the prices, you can always count on gray markets and relatives in the US to get the price right


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 19, 2007)

The more important thing, IMO is that, this has a hard disk instead of a Solid State disk like the XO or EeePc.
No need to worry about the disk failing anymore 
But,personally i think that the EeePc looks better.

Regards,
ray


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

I only hope that digit covers some more details on their jan/feb issue on this one. Ours is a price sensitive market, and XFX 8800 GT, Intel C2Q6600, AMD X2 6000+ Black Edition, etc have made us happy in the high end segment. Our lower end segment is soon catching up with buys. These lappys only make us more happy



			
				rayraven said:
			
		

> The more important thing, IMO is that, this has a hard disk instead of a Solid State disk like the XO or EeePc.
> No need to worry about the disk failing anymore
> But,personally i think that the EeePc looks better.
> 
> ...


EEE Looks better? che che what bad taste you have, brother... lets have a voting here to see who wins. The EEE looks worser than my old 1999 lappy running DOS.

And yes, the HDD definitely adds to our needs. But yes, It would have been good if a laptop was released with 4 GB Flash and remaining HDD. the flash could be used for OS and Swap, while the HDD for user files.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 19, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> The EEE looks worser than my old 1999 lappy running DOS.


Yeah well, Its a personal opinion 

Btw, i just found this,
*uneasysilence.com/media/2007/11/img_0114.jpg
Some guy managed to install leopard on his EeePC.
*uneasysilence.com/archive/2007/11/12654/

Regards,
ray


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 19, 2007)

If price and config is right then this one is on my hit list... 
Only if EEE had a HDD...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Some guy managed to install leopard on his EeePC.
> *uneasysilence.com/archive/2007/11/12654/


 OMG! WTF!



			
				amitava82 said:
			
		

> If price and config is right then this one is on my hit list...
> Only if EEE had a HDD...


same thought here too...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks gr8.......
Will love to see its windows platform version.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 19, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Looks gr8.......
> Will love to see its windows platform version.


That looks bit difficult. This won't run Vista in anyway. If it runs XP then MS has to support it, which I doubt MS would in the long run.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 19, 2007)

hmm...just witnessed windows effect today in new india assurance office  BSOD's.... and i and many are waiting for the damn sh!t OS to work  .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> hmm...just witnessed windows effect today in new india assurance office  BSOD's.... and i and many are waiting for the damn sh!t OS to work  .


w00t! Windows woes all over again...

yes, linux IS very much suited for places like Banks, Insurence Companies, Real Estate Agencies, etc because you can easily trust linux with sensitive data and performance critical situations, which you can never do with windows. Linux also has several apps for the above mentioned places.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 19, 2007)

Can you both plz stop flaming windows and come to the point? The last we'd want in this thread is an OS war!!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Can you both plz stop flaming windows and come to the point? The last we'd want in this thread is an OS war!!!!


sorry sir. just got carried away in the process of seeking universal truth


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 20, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> w00t! Windows woes all over again...
> 
> yes, linux IS very much suited for places like Banks, Insurence Companies, Real Estate Agencies, etc because you can easily trust linux with sensitive data and performance critical situations, which you can never do with windows. Linux also has several apps for the above mentioned places.


I don't want to get in OS platform wars ..as this is not right thread and right section..and also right time(I am having paper  ).

But I wonder..why U guys don't miss to add such stupid lines.

@MetalheadGautham..U started the thread..and U urself started diverting the topic. 

Plz no further windows Vs Linux in this thread.

I you want linux Vs windows discussion ..than come in fight club section..but plz after 26th of this month


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> I don't want to get in OS platform wars ..as this is not right thread and right section..and also right time(I am having paper  ).
> 
> But I wonder..why U guys don't miss to add such stupid lines.
> 
> ...


This was still not flaming. I just said some truth here.

Sorry, I forgot that this is MY thread 

OK, no Windows vs Linux in this thread, only if nobody mentions windows here. It will fuel the fire for flaming(pun intended) by people like prakash and me 

Why after 26th?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 20, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> This was still not flaming. I just said some truth here.


I dont want to comment.


> Sorry, I forgot that this is MY thread


Means U will obey rules only in ur own thread. 



> OK, no Windows vs Linux in this thread, only if nobody mentions windows here. It will fuel the fire for flaming(pun intended) by people like prakash and me


this thread is not only for linux and linux user.



> Why after 26th?


I am having papers....right now searching few points on net.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

^^

1. good habbit.
2. actually, its obay *more* in my own thread.
3. How? Its a linux based notebook, is it not?(don't take seriously)
4. what papers and what points?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 20, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> ^^
> 
> 1. good habbit.


r u making comment !!!



> 2. actually, its obay *more* in my own thread.


forum  is not personal.Its community..Anyway I dont want to teach U.Better any Mods will explain U.



> 3. How? Its a linux based notebook, is it not?(don't take seriously)


so what..........can't I wish to see its windows version ???



> 4. what papers and what points?


I am a Engineering student..and I dont need to tell you what points I am collecting


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> r u making comment !!!
> 
> 
> forum  is not personal.Its community..Anyway I dont want to teach U.Better any Mods will explain U.
> ...


1. 
2. Just a joke...
3. Ofcource you can. I was just joking again.(And I can't wait for the OSX version)
4. Chill down.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 20, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> 1.
> 2. Just a joke...
> 3. Ofcource you can. I was just joking again.(And I can't wait for the OSX version)
> 4. Chill down.


I dont want to waste time with U..
I have paper next afternoon. Gud nite.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> I dont want to waste time with U..
> I have paper next afternoon. Gud nite.


then Best of Luck...

PS: On topic:

can anyone tell me the exact taxes applicable to imported electronics? The Import Duty and the VAT?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 20, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> $400, thats Rs. 16,000, and anything below 20,000 rupees is concidered a possible buy by most of us



Thought at RBI its 1 USD => Rs. 40 /- but still when a tech product is launched I see the price mentioned in USD becomes 52 times than USD... so i guess it would be around Rs. 21,000/- and may be some extra bucks as TAX...

now if the company has some india centric plans then may be we get the system at 15k or lower...

now it doesn then rather than Rs. 21000/- (may be + some TAX) for that system or a Compaq Presario C702TU Rs 24,000/- inc tax



> Intel Celeron-M 530 @ 1.73GH,
> Intel 960GL Express Chipset / 1MB L2 Cache / 533 Mhz FSB),
> 512 MB PC2-5300 DDR2 (667 MHz),
> 80 GB SATA -
> ...



??



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> anything below 20,000 rupees is concidered a possible buy by most of us.



If you can afford a 20k notebook, will it be really difficult to afford another 4k to buy more main stream product like, Compaq Presario C702TU ??



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me the exact taxes applicable to imported electronics? The Import Duty and the VAT?



Not sure, as general terms says, it upto 210%  lol: if the product is not available in india... 

but last time when i received ZUNE I digg up some info... where i found, if you are receiving any item electronics (computer parts, notebook, MP3/MP4 players, or such) up to Rs. 10000/- (value caculated by customs, so they may calculate any thing ) then free, any thing over 10k, means the extra ammount over 10k + 25%


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks for the info cheeta! I will definitely look into this Compaq Presario C702TU if it exists.

And yea, the tax part is really pissing me off. Unless the government itself starts an electronics/computing company, I don't expect the taxes to go down. But still, Grey marlets to the rescue 

I think this clears that lappy up:
*chennai.vivastreet.co.in/laptop-computers+chennai/compaq-presario-c702tu--price-25550-/1112494

hmm... that compaq lappy does look good, especially if we concider upgrading the ram and the processor. Even otherwise, it can comfortably run Ubutnu and function as a mainstream laptop


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 20, 2007)

@MetalheadGautham



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I will definitely look into this Compaq Presario C702TU if it exists.



Personally i always try to provide as thruthful and accurate information as possible...

in Kolkata with free gift and without bargain the price is Rs. 24000/- incl all tax, so I guess we can brgain a little more  so I said 24000/- to safe, and are you from Chennai ??

look here then 

*www.onlinestore.net.in/store/index.php?target=products&product_id=29780



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> hmm... that compaq lappy does look good, especially if we concider upgrading the ram and the processor. Even otherwise, it can comfortably run Ubutnu and function as a mainstream laptop



Once again some personal thoughts... Processor upgrade is really costly as Compaq doesnt allow from factory... but why u need a procy upgrade ?? all linux distro will fly with 1.73 GHz Cel M procy..

those who plans vista all this Notebook needs is another 512 MB RAM, this one even comes with Intel GL960 (GMA x3100) so full compatibility with Vista 

Intel GL 960


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

I am from bangalore, and I confirmed that laptop's existance from the website of HP-India.

I guess we need more exploration into the world of value laptops.

PS: what IS the most VFM laptop available? Be it of any config, I am asking the maximum VFM for what it offers.

wow... this is starting to look better now


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 20, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> I am asking the maximum VFM for what it offers.



its really subjective question... as really depends on the need...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> its really subjective question... as really depends on the need...


 how? I am talking about the Rs. 1000 to Rs. 100000 range here. Simple laptops.

PS: I suppose an extra 512 mb stick for around Rs. 800 will make C702TU a powerbook, thanks to the dual channel config. And yes, Linux distros will perform well on this one, but only problem is compiling software. It requires a fast processor if you hate time lags. Multimedia Encoding is also a problem, but who wants all that in a laptop? I hope this has good power saving capabiities? I wish someone in this forum writes a review about it.(I am indirectly asking you a favour)

Edit: how about helping this guy while you are online, cheeta?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=696184#post696184


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 20, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> how? I am talking about the Rs. 1000 to Rs. 100000 range here. Simple laptops



All are in some way Value for money...

Compaq C702TU
Dell 1420
Dell 1720
Compaq 6608AU

they all serve different purpose and for some reason or not they are vaule for money with the config they come with...

Now refrese your question if possible, like, say one wants a Notebook for emailing / word processig, accounting !!!

Few weeks ago, Charan (one of the forum user here at ThinkDigit) sent me a scanned liflet where a Notebook were available with Via c3 processor (if I remember right) and 256MB ram and some 30 GB HDD at 19k or so (+ some TAX may be)...

so, thats not a bad deal either... however thats a Local deal... so roam in your computer alley  see if you can find a local deal or not... !!!



> Edit: how about helping this guy while you are online, cheeta?
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show...184#post696184



reply posted..

thnx..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

^^thanks cheeta. I was actually looking for VFM in a range where no other better but just slightly costlier lappys exist. I guess that makes the 25K lappy from compaq the winner.
but this has no info on the dell 1720

As pointed out in an earlier post by me, the reason lappys are costly is because they bundle windows, while many of us already have the OEM versions of Windows with us, and others don't need it at all. I wish companies like Dell start giving LinBooks and BlankBooks instead of forcing us to get M$ operating systems with each purchase.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

getting back to the original topic, here is some more:

*The EEE PC is sheduled to be released with a 10" screen in 2008 *NOT!
There won't be a 10" version, and Asus has chosen against making one propably because of the Compaq C702TU mentioned by Choto Cheeta. The cost of a 10" EEE may even cross the C702TU's. That means that the CloudBook is definitely worth concidering if it comes at the expected 400$ even in India.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 21, 2007)

The Compaq c702tu
Acer aspire 4720z
Compaq dv6608au all are good vfm.
Lappy prices are at an all time low.
BTW i really hope that we get the EEE 4g or the cloudbook below 15k-16k.. as that is my only chance of geting a lappy.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 21, 2007)

Looks like we'll be getting only the 4G model.
*eeepc.in/Specification.php
Also,the site has an online order form,But only for companies.
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2348/2122604109_102bd4c458_o.png
Regards,
ray


----------



## Pathik (Dec 21, 2007)

Guys, Do fill this Contest Form.
*eeepc.in/Contest.php


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 21, 2007)

I kept gettin errors so i didnt link to it.
Were you able to submit?

Regards,
ray


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 21, 2007)

yes..


----------



## Pathik (Dec 21, 2007)

Yup @ ray.. Wat browser r u using?


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 21, 2007)

Tried in IE and Opera.
Will try with Flock now.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 21, 2007)

works fine with IE 7 here atlist


----------



## Pathik (Dec 21, 2007)

Yup working here also with Opera 9.25 and IE 7.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 21, 2007)

Not working with flock either,
I wonder if its coz of my office proxy.
Will try in the evening from home.

EDIT : It was the office proxy,Used thro a anyonymous proxy and it worked.

Regards,
ray


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

wow the black EEE looks good.(not the rest). I hope they give it at an attractively low price.(less than Rs. 14000). But I will still wait for the CloudBook and the NanoBook to make a final choice. I did see their site, and I participated in that slogan competition too. I only wish they roll out the * GB model for Rs. 15,000 max in India soon.

PS: lemme keep dreaming


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 21, 2007)

Dude,you are so into black or what?
The US price for the 4G EeePC is 350$ which comes around 14k,
Since they are launching specifically for india, i hope the taxes dont add too much.

P.S: Continue Dreaming 

Regards,
ray


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 21, 2007)

USD 350 ??? I doubt it would about Rs. 19k without local TAX which may be just 4% VAT...

and if thats what we are looking at, personally i would happy to pay another extra 4k for the main stream notebook the compaq 702


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 21, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> USD 350 ??? I doubt it would about Rs. 19k without local TAX which may be just 4% VAT...



Way to spoil dreams dude


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> USD 350 ??? I doubt it would about Rs. 19k without local TAX which may be just 4% VAT...
> 
> and if thats what we are looking at, personally i would happy to pay another extra 4k for the main stream notebook the compaq 702


but what IF its 14k ? otherwise, if its 19-20k I will definitely go for that 702.

I heard that its(702) mobo supports some newer and better sub 10K mobile processors processors, is it true? Because, that means that @ 35 K, we can have a moderate to high end laptop by just building on the 702.

but still, the 701(the EEE PC model) is good at tha price.

But as I said before, I will wait for the NanoBook and the CloudBook and see if they can make it within 400 $ in India, as long as Dollar stays at max 40 Rs


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

A few comments:



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> That looks bit difficult. This won't run Vista in anyway. If it runs XP then MS has to support it, which I doubt MS would in the long run.


It can easily be made to run XP, because it has a very generic hardware configuration, and VIA will definitely support XP in their ULV processor range



			
				pathicks said:
			
		

> Guys, Do fill this Contest Form.
> *eeepc.in/Contest.php


this looks like another boring marketing streatagy



			
				rayraven said:
			
		

> Continue Dreaming


thats what Abdul Kalam said 



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> USD 350 ??? I doubt it would about Rs. 19k without local TAX which may be just 4% VAT...
> 
> and if thats what we are looking at, personally i would happy to pay another extra 4k for the main stream notebook the compaq 702


Once again the Compaq 702 comming in the picture. Remember what I said about products like the iPhone, Aero, The Mercedes C Class, etc? The same applies to the EEE PC and perhaps the CloudBook. When something has lot of publicity, every move of it is monitored and exagerated in reviews. But often, the lesser known stuff like the Reva, the Compaq 702, Compiz, etc turn out to be better. Everyone was eagerly waiting for the new Rs. 10 Lakh Mercedes C Class with two seats to hit India, while they didn't bother about the new yet to come Reva with max speed of 125KMPH at the same cost per KM and higher acceleration, and similar cost. All websites talk of the EEE while forgetting the existance of the 702. People over did that ɓiʈcɦiɳɠ windows' aero and it was all over magazines and news papers. But when it was Compiz Fusion's turn to arrive, nobody showed a single sign of intrest.
  This is the world we live in. Credit only goes to those who are popular enough. This is not intended as a flame, but still, ignorance and indifference are two feelings that when combined result in the destruction of humanity.


PS: On Topic: Did anyone hear about the two Indians, one from IISc, Bangalore and the other from IIT Chennai who each made designs for a low cost laptop for the central Govt? They said they could bring the cost down to 47$, and the Govt says if the patent royalities for the inventors are fixed, they might evenmake a 10$ laptop for Indian schools. This is old news from wikipedia, btw.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 21, 2007)

^^ Had read that in wikipedia when i was researching on the EEEPC sometime back. It sounds crap. You dont even get a decent scientific calculator for $10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^ Had read that in wikipedia when i was researching on the EEEPC sometime back. It sounds crap. You dont even get a decent scientific calculator for $10


its not $10, its 500 rupees. Anything is possible in India when you talk about costs. In US, no one can beleive that you get a maid here for 500RsPM. Don't ever underestimate us.

But yes, you can expect something like a 200 MHz processor, 64 mb RAM, 1 GB HDD, a display resembling calculators, a gighly customised and minimalised linux, a very very simple GUI similar to the transcend T-Sonic 610 mp3 player I have, etc.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 21, 2007)

^^ Can that even be called a practical computer??


----------



## praka123 (Dec 21, 2007)

500 rs/PM for a maid  5000rs/PM here in kerala!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> 500 rs/PM for a maid  5000rs/PM here in kerala!


I mean just for comming, cleaning and going type. I suppose in Kerala, with 99% litracy, nobody is willing to work as a maid for that low money.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 24, 2007)

Aaaargh!Didnt you find any other place to spam.You #%$$#^.

Reported.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2007)

rayraven said:
			
		

> Aaaargh!Didnt you find any other place to spam.You #%$$#^.
> 
> Reported.


That <snip>

Didn't he get a better place to spam?

Edit: Go easy dude. Cuss words included.


----------



## sabret00the (Dec 25, 2007)

wow this is some cool gizmo...hope it hits the Indian market then I can surf from my bed...lolz


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 25, 2007)

sabret00the said:
			
		

> wow this is some cool gizmo...hope it hits the Indian market then I can surf from my bed...lolz


You can do that with any laptop, or even with a cordless keyboard....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 25, 2007)

Good info.but wont buy it anyway


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 25, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Good info.but wont buy it anyway


And I thought everyone in India would


----------



## Pathik (Dec 25, 2007)

Arey aane to de.. i ll take two.. bas..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 25, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Arey aane to de.. i ll take two.. bas..


Agar jaldi chahie, tho ise dekh:
*eeepc.in/download/DownloadImages/1024x768/BlackWhiteEPc_1024x768.jpg
ache se combo hai


----------



## Pathik (Dec 26, 2007)

hey wich ll u take??
i ll get the black one.. the white looks babyish..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 29, 2007)

Me too. The white one looks like a toy, but the black looks Pro. But you wanted teo right? Then why just the black one? a good B/W combo will do you some good.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 7, 2008)

So, Jan's here.
Any news on the EeePC?

Regards,
ray


----------



## Pathik (Jan 7, 2008)

Nah man. Asus Support also not responding to mails. Seems like they have forgotten India.


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't trust this manufacturer


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey guys, the EeePC India forums are up,
*eeepc.in/Forum/
Although, no posts though 

Regards,
ray


----------



## Pathik (Jan 10, 2008)

Registered.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 10, 2008)

so eeepc is reaching India  gr8!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

Bump !
Announcement:
             Find your $399 CloudBook at Walmart.com beginning 1/25/08.
thats what everex website says. Awssome, if you ask me.


----------



## iamtheone (Jan 30, 2008)

man...this much for jst 16k...its gonna be an instant hit if it hits these shores....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

iamtheone said:


> man...this much for jst 16k...its gonna be an instant hit if it hits these shores....


heard wallmart's gonna reach india soon. Guess it will be availabe then.


----------

